# Dell XPS M1530 Hitze Problem Ursachen



## VentusBorealis (20. August 2012)

Hallo Zusammen

Wie der Titel schon hergibt stirbt mein Notebook den langsamen Hitzetot. Hier mal die Werte aus Speedfan, die sind jetzt nach ca. 6 Studen Officebetrieb bei sagen wir mal 26-28°C Raumtemperatur



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie man sieht laüft der Lüfter bei 3080 Undrehungen. 
Ich frag mich nun woran liegt es das die Temperaturen schon fast im Grenzbereich liegen.
Eine sache kann ich schomal ausschließen. Die Kühllamellen sind nicht verstopft.
Ich währe euch dankbar wenn ihr mit ein paar Ideen daherkommen könnte woran es liegen könnte.


----------



## Alex555 (20. August 2012)

Ich glaube das ist einfach die nicht mehr identifizierbare WLP  
Nach zig Jahren mit billiger WLP nimmt einfach die Wärmeübertragung stark ab  
Wenn die Wärmeübertragung zwischen CPU/GPU/Chipsatz und Heatsink nicht vernünftig funktioniert kann der Lüfter drehen was er will, er wird die Wärme nicht wegbekommen


----------



## Research (20. August 2012)

Mal aussaugen. Dabei die Lüfter arretieren!


----------

